# Best Decoder?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

What are the better non-sound decoders? I was thinking of using a Digitrax product with the 9 PIN for a simple install. Going into an Athearn Genesis 2-8-2 with no DCC and has a 9 PIN connector in tender.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a digitraxx and a nce for pre testing before I add my higher end sound decoders and the nce always seems quiter and easier to get running on the test engine..

Motor control would be a esu loksound non sounder but not sure on the 9 pin

TCS are the best and I'm an esu guy but for non sound they are great

So least to best is digitraxx nce esu then TCS but that's my experience with those 4 decoders


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The Digitrax decoder dual mode for DC or DCC?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

No it's an old one dcc only...but I since lost the paperwork so I could be wrong too..


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

My vote would go to TCS for non-sound decoders, for no other reason than they are very easy to program. Not necessarily the decoder itself, but rather the manual is very easy to follow. Digi-trax (to me) are the worst for trying to decipher their manual at times. If you don't have much experience programming decoders, prepare to do some learning with that Digi-Trax manual.

Mark.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

When I need support for my TCS decoder. TCS is a phone call away and they are friendly when they answer and they take care of me promptly. I don't think anybody beats them for customer support! My dealer highly recommended them to me and I started using their decoders in 2004 when I got into DCC.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The TCS decoders also offer the keep alive feature for those dirty track spots.
keep in mind though, the European community is going to the 21 pin decoders which offer stuff like: multiple servo leads and more lighting functions. This gives you the ability to control smoke fans to be adjusted as well as the smaller lights that ya see on the prototype locos, i.e. cab lights, step lights, ground sensor lights, etc. I think Digitrax is getting behind in the decoder technology while Locksound is leaps and bounds ahead of them.
I think if you were to compare European model railroad technology to what we are using here, we would be at the level of running trains around the Christmas tree.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I like the Soundtraxx Tsunami sound and non sound decoders.


----------

